# How would you describe yourself in a sentence?



## Pseudolonewolf (Dec 1, 2012)

If you had to describe your entire personality in a sentence WITHOUT mentioning your types directly, how would you do it?

Essentially I'm curious about how people interpret their own type... like which bits they focus on most and choose first, and whether there's any consistency between people of the same type!


----------



## theunknownstuff (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm a deep feeling person with a lot of soullllllll, I'd like you to like me and be with me if you're just as non-judgemental as I am.. but you'll have to get through my facade of detachment first (there's a lot going on underneath it).


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am a creative, friendly, passionate person who thrives on adventure and on hearing other people's stories and who loves the sun, moon, and stars and all of the beautiful gifts of nature.


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

I believe the words "stubborn", "defiant" "strong willed" and "nerdy" would be in that sentence. How I would form that sentence is a little harder, as I think "I'm a stubborn, defiant, strong willed and nerdy girl" is lacking somewhat.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

I like mustard.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

yet another intj said:


> I like mustard.


Too general. What mustard?


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm extremely strong willed, curious, very open-minded, kind but hard, open about my emotions and feelings but won't allow abuse, and am constantly pushing myself into new, different or uncomfortable experiences.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

zynthaxx said:


> Too general. What mustard?


"_A mustard without the element of mystery would not be a mustard at all._" Edwin Lewis


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd be a proper noun.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I refuse to be defined by one sentence.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

A talkative, caring, sensible, emotional, deeply, fun, with head in the clouds, determined, idealistic, smart, friendly person.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd describe myself as somebody who is too deep and complex to be described in a single sentence, yo.


----------



## Pseudolonewolf (Dec 1, 2012)

It's interesting that those who 'refuse to be defined in a sentence' actually do say a whole lot about themselves with that sentence...


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Complex, Underestimated.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Pseudolonewolf said:


> It's interesting that those who 'refuse to be defined in a sentence' actually do say a whole lot about themselves with that sentence...


What specifically do you think that they say?


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm optimistic one moment and existential the next, sometimes a jerk and sometimes way too nice, carefree, generous, supportive but not usually in an emotional way, avoidant, flippant, entertaining and have very varied interests.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Velasquez said:


> What specifically do you think that they say?


They're saying that they're really deep and complicated and individualistic.

Which I think is a bit of an overreaction. You can describe anything in a sentence. Saying "That car is red" is describing it. It never says "whatever you type in this thread is a summarization of your entire being and is the essence of your very soul." It just says to describe yourself.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Raichu said:


> They're saying that they're really deep and complicated and individualistic.


But everybody thinks that they're really deep and complicated and individualistic. So they're actually saying absolutely nothing at all. Or at least nothing that isn't already a given.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Velasquez said:


> But everybody thinks that they're really deep and complicated and individualistic. So they're actually saying absolutely nothing at all. Or at least nothing that isn't already a given.


...I don't.

I _know_ I'm not deep, and I don't think I'm any more complicated than anyone else. As far as being individualistic, I don't really get the point. I mean, I don't want to be boring, but I don't feel the desire to be completely different. I don't know what's wrong with being interesting in just a normal way.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I am one of the many who move both away, and towards the world. Cliched, vague and meaningless as it sounds.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I dance over a line between being super friendly, funny, bright and somewhat flighty and shallow to being cold, a bit Machiavellian and arrogant.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

W5H: I do what I want, who I want, where I want, when I want, how I want and I don't need a why


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm fun loving, freedom loving, open minded, curious, logical when you get to know me, a cynical idealist, and occasionally arrogant (which I fight against but I'm an Enneagram 74x so what hope is there?  ), and when someone told me I'm eccentric, I realized that explained some things about my relationship with much of the world.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Macht nichts.


----------



## Umber (Jun 17, 2012)

A droplet of Earth, isolated, distinct; a craven form hiding amongst the shadows as the message hides in the word.


----------



## lolwut12345 (Feb 25, 2013)

It's interesting and at the same time slightly comical/annoying that nobody ever describes themselves negatively. Why is that? Why do people feel the need to always only look at themselves positively. People tend to give the exact same answers every time "I'm creative, intelligent, can think outside the box, individualistic, etc, etc." It seems like most people describe themselves in some form or another that's similar to this example I gave. However at the same time, almost all of us simultaneously think that most people are boring, unimaginative, not independent minded, etc, etc. Funny isn't it? Doesn't this fact ever make you people wonder whether you're just deluding yourself, and maybe you're just another sheep in the pack that for the most part is not unique?

Why don't any of you people ever admit some truth about yourself.

Like here I'll give you a piece of truth about myself.

I'm 22 years old and still a virgin and I think I'll be a virgin for the rest of my life. In an evolutionary perspective, I am simply a failed individual that will fail to fulfill arguably the most important goal in life, to reproduce and replicate my genes.

So in a specific language game, one could say that I fit the textbook definition of a loser who has no life.

I also think the empirical data supports the idea that I am an inferior male when it comes to other males in the perspective of females. Females will pick billions of other males over me, I often wonder if this could be quantified, if I would be in the lowest 10% of males when it comes to how attractive they are. 

The point being that qualitatively speaking, I am an inferior male compared to most males when it comes to the evolutionary game of reproduction.

So P.S. Fuck you people who don't have a shred of intellectual honesty to be found in your backbone.


----------



## MatthewJ (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm constantly pretending that I know what I'm doing, like I'm smarter than I am, happier than I am, more caring than I actually am. However deep down inside I just doubt myself, my motivations, my purpose, my competence and whether or not my friends and family actually give a sh*t. In my reality I am just a stupid ignorant being, I feel sad all of the time, I sit there theorizing everyday about how others are able to make their lives bearable and I am unable to find a solution for myself. I wish that all those people who for some reason put in the effort to appear as if they care about me would just disappear into thin air, so that I can live the rest of this pointless existence on my own.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Pseudolonewolf said:


> If you had to describe your entire personality in a sentence WITHOUT mentioning your types directly, how would you do it?
> 
> Essentially I'm curious about how people interpret their own type... like which bits they focus on most and choose first, and whether there's any consistency between people of the same type!


I am very gregarious, and will become restless without as much social contact as I need and am warm, genuine, unique and enjoy being around people..and am energetic! Im pretty esfj-y, but Im not a cornball thank goodness. Theres a way to be traditional, nerdy and cool and I fit that description and am happy about that and kind of take pride in being the most social of the MB types:happy:


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

lolwut12345 said:


> So P.S. Fuck you people who don't have a shred of intellectual honesty to be found in your backbone.


Lol, all of that post is like the most INTP post ever.

Also, if or when you do lose your virginity, are you then going to go on to define yourself as 'somebody who has had sex'?


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

An explosion that has one hell of a rough time trying to be contained.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

_How _would you describe me in a sentence?


----------



## StarDust_Kraut (Feb 5, 2013)

So, if I only use commas, I could make a really long sentence...

It depends mostly on my mood, and for every adjective used to describe me I could use the exact opposite adjective and it would fit for another situation I am in.


----------



## The Alternate (Jan 14, 2013)

underutilized

(shit, I thought you siad a single word. now i dont want to go back and have to come up with something again - this is all you get!)


----------



## assembly (Feb 27, 2013)

Pretty much... all over the place!


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm very self-aware, constantly trying to improve myself, can't stop thinking, lover of people in general (but usually can't stand people as individuals), a health nut, intelligent, olive-skinned dude who is just trying to get by in this giant comedy called Life.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

